# Your default mental song?



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 3, 2007)

When everyone here starts mindlessly singing or humming a tune, what song is it?

"That don't make it junk" by Leonard Cohen and "Plush" by Stone Temple Pilots are the two songs that come out of me when I am working in the yard is just piddling around.

AoG


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't ask me why, but children's songs come out when I'm really bored or impatient.  Sometimes I'll get the WVU fight song, and sometimes a "normal" song-  any that I heard recently.  It just depends on my mood or what's going on.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine changes almost constantly.  It's normally something recent that just gets stuck in my head.  Lately it's "I'll wait for you" by Joe Nichols.  Good tune.  Another is "Alyssa lies" by Jason Michael Carroll.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

To be honest it's usually, "Zipadeedoodah".  Our household are huge Disney nuts.  Otherwise it's usually something from whatever my children had been watching the night before.  And it's usually something that drives me nuts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh dang it, fnorfurfoot reminded me with his Disney comment about a song.  I was totally wrong in my first post.  My #1 song that always comes out of me is "Jack's Lament" from the Nightmare Before Christmas.

I am a HUGE HUGE HUGE fan of that movie.  I know every line of every scene and that is THE song from me.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 3, 2007)

Glad I could help.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 3, 2007)

La Vie Boheme, Parts A & B--RENT

I LOVE that movie!


----------



## exile (Feb 3, 2007)

_Tequila Sunrise_ (Eagles), _Atlantic City_ (Springsteen), _Hey, Mr. Spaceman_ (Byrds), _Just Walk Away, Renee_... mostly those, just thinking about it.... also sometimes _Good News_ (Randy Newman).


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 4, 2007)

"Analog Kid" by Rush and Boiled in Lead's cover of Springsteen's "State Trooper".


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2007)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond Parts I - VIIII by Pink Floyd. Sometimes the entire Dark Side Of the Moon album as well. 
There are moments when the beginning strains of these songs come up in my mind wbenever I'm bored, frustrated or sometimes they play in my head when I'm caving.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 4, 2007)

G.I Joe cartoon theme song....both the original, and "the movie" version with Serpentor... :rofl:


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 4, 2007)

we're not gonna take it - twisted sister (from college years) 
mary had a little lamb - stevie ray vaughan


----------



## Kreth (Feb 4, 2007)

This is the song that never ends,
Yes, it goes on and on, my friend
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was,
And they'll just keep on singing it forever just because&#8212; 
This is the song that never ends,
Yes, it goes on and on, my friend
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was,
And they'll just keep on singing it forever just because&#8212;
This is the song that never ends,
Yes, it goes on and on, my friend
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was,
And they'll just keep on singing it forever just because&#8212; 
This is the song that never ends,
Yes, it goes on and on, my friend
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was,
And they'll just keep on singing it forever just because&#8212; 




Yes, I have issues... :uhyeah:


----------



## elder999 (Feb 4, 2007)

The chorus of _Hair of the Dog,_ by Nazareth....


----------



## Tames D (Feb 4, 2007)

'Reason to Believe' by Rod Stewart. But sometimes, the Brady Bunch Theme Song (DON'T ASK).


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2007)

How about while driving... either or both... 
Speed Racer theme song "Go speed racer, go speed racer, go speed racer gooooo!" 

and Grease Lighting from the play/movie


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2007)

Here of late it has been _In The Red_ by Chevelle.   I am sureit will change again, but for now it is working for me.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 4, 2007)

Ring of Fire by Johnny cash.  
It infiltrated my head on a very long road trip and has never left.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 4, 2007)

Bad Moon Rising -- CCR

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 5, 2007)

so many so much of the time.  but if there's one that seems to pop up very frequently at the most random of times...

it's that whistled song at the beginning of the animated disney robin hood cartoon.

don't ask me why.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 5, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> so many so much of the time. but if there's one that seems to pop up very frequently at the most random of times...
> 
> it's that whistled song at the beginning of the animated disney robin hood cartoon.
> 
> don't ask me why.


Thanks.  Now I have to go to bed with that song stuck in my head too.


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> La Vie Boheme, Parts A & B--RENT
> 
> I LOVE that movie!


 
I TOO loved that movie..My 2 of my newest default songs are alternate between the "Tango Maureen" and the one the burnette hottie sings about wanting *"to go owe-oot-tonight"....*


----------



## tellner (Feb 5, 2007)

From "The Demolished Man" by Alfred Bester



> Eight, sir; seven sir;
> Six, sir; five, sir;
> Four, sir; three, sir;
> Two, sir; one!
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 5, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> When everyone here starts mindlessly singing or humming a tune, what song is it?




It depends.

On my bike or at work it usually is  the latest metal/alternative song I have heard and like.

When I am down, it seems to be "Dreaming of a White Christmas"

But when I am happy and feeling devious, it is the Smurf Theme song just with "La-la . . . " Add in the occasional skip and this seems to scare most people. It also makes for fun on my end.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 6, 2007)

With just under 35 years experience as a guitarist myself, it's almost always whatever I'm curently working on. Lately I've been going through the King's X catalogue. Though, "Turn of The Century" and "Gates of Delirium" by Yes are always close to the surface 

jim


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 6, 2007)

Magic Carpet Ride
Dark Side Of The Moon
Paradise City
Islands in the Stream
and a bunch of other strage stuff depending on my mood, worse part is I sometimes have no idea what some of these are or all of the song just a part of it that keeps replaying in my mind


----------



## exile (Feb 6, 2007)

tellner said:


> From "The Demolished Man" by Alfred Bester



Ah, Besterone of the very, very best ever! _The Stars My Destination_... now _there_ was a great classic, as good as anything Asimov ever wrote...


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 6, 2007)

Almost always a Jimmy Buffett song.  Which one varies with the situation.  But every now and then I can't get _Whisky Bent and Hell Bound_ by Bocephus out of my mind...


----------



## matt.m (Feb 6, 2007)

"Rock Candy" Montrosse
"Cabo Wabo" Van Halen


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 6, 2007)

Usually for me it is whatever the last song I listened to was, wether I liked the song or not, I just suddenly find myself singing it in my head when I am not thinking....


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thin Air, Pearl Jam


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Eminem's "The Way I am" i dont know why but that song is powerful. Also a lot of Linkin Park, Nickel Back or Nirvana.

B


----------



## tradrockrat (Feb 7, 2007)

When I'm riding my bike it's either Fulsom Prison Blues (J.Cash) or Roll me Away (B. Segar)

When I'm just hanging out it is usually whatever I heard last on the radio or CD

EDIT:  just remembered that whenever life is being a real bummer, I wind up singing One More for the Road (F. Sinatra)


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 7, 2007)

I realized I have a second default song....if I haven't listened to music lately....it is the "Oompa Loompa" song... I am not sure what that says about me...


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> I realized I have a second default song....if I haven't listened to music lately....it is the "Oompa Loompa" song... I am not sure what that says about me...


 
It's scary..WAIT a sec...I remember all the words...I guess we are both scary..


----------



## dubljay (Feb 7, 2007)

My default mental song would be whatever is playing on my mp3 player that keeps me from going insane.  I'd die without music.


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2007)

Marillion's "Cinderella Search" or Dire Straits "Down to the Waterline"


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2007)

Today I discovered I was humming the *Banana Splits* theme song...


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2007)

Usually it's the last song that was mentioned to me, with the "stickiness" proportional to how bad I hate the song.  I'm pretty lucky right now - got the piano n kazoo madness of the theme song for "Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends".  My kid loves that show.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 13, 2007)

*I could while away the hours
Conferrin' with the flowers
Consultin' with the rain
And my head, I'd be scratchin'
While my thoughts were busy hatchin'
If I only had a brain.....*


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2007)

The Arkansas Traveller version sung by the buzzard in the Warner Bros. cartoon with the Lion and the time capsule...

"Bringin' home a baby bumble bee; won't my mother be so proud of me".

I've hummed that tune while beating the tar out of people, and while getting the tar beaten out of me. Adds humor to an otherwise unpleasant circumstance.

D.


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> The Arkansas Traveller version sung by the buzzard in the Warner Bros. cartoon with the Lion and the time capsule...
> 
> "Bringin' home a baby bumble bee; won't my mother be so proud of me".


 
My liddle Killah, hes justa like his Papa..Ptooowee!!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 13, 2007)

Honnngggg Koooonnggggg Phooooeeeeeyy, Catches you, your througggghhhhiiiiieeee!


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 14, 2007)

*"ALL RIGHT NOW"* by *FREE* (1970)  British rock band.  I'm afraid many are too young to remember (at least as an original listner), but click on the link, and scroll down to #7 for a sample.  Memories......

http://www.amazon.com/Fire-Water-Fr...9922448?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1173865386&sr=1-1

*-GARRY*


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> Today I discovered I was humming the *Banana Splits* theme song...


 

Oh god no you've set off my internal music player....   Drac!!!   Why did you have to say that I thought I'd lost it at last!   

Yes the Banana Splits theme tune sometimes comes into my head, but I drown it out with my other mental tunes, which are both Bruce Springsteen ones, "Thunder Road" and "Tenth Avenue Freeze Out", I love them both and spent ages learning the words as a teeneager so they kinda stuck in there.  

Recently though "Maria" by Blondie keeps turning up, probably because I use it as a running song for it's beat.


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Recently though "Maria" by Blondie keeps turning up, probably because I use it as a running song for it's beat.


 
I can see that..I learned how to roller skate to the old 70's song "*Brand New Key"* The gliding beat helped my concentration..


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

I must have a HUGE mult disc player in my head..Yesterday for no reason the song "*Sit down you're rocking the boat"* from* "Guys and Dolls"* manifested itself..


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 14, 2007)

I just spent a fitful night with The Killers' "Andy, You're A Star" looping in my brain.  I could *not* get that song out of my head.  About 2:30am, I started to consider trying to kill that particular brain cell with booze.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

I read a psychology article on how all that works, apparantly there's this little bit of your brain that processes music memory,  if a song gets stuck in it, the best thign to do is play that song in your head from start to finish to "program" that part of the brain into thinking it's finished than try and go through another song or two from start to finish.

It worked for me!


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I started to consider trying to kill that particular brain cell with booze.


 
Naw,that don't work..It seems to release songs that you thought you'd forgotten...Not always pretty...


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I read a psychology article on how all that works, apparantly there's this little bit of your brain that processes music memory, if a song gets stuck in it, the best thign to do is play that song in your head from start to finish to "program" that part of the brain into thinking it's finished than try and go through another song or two from start to finish.
> 
> It worked for me!


 
I'll have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## green meanie (Mar 14, 2007)

_"Voices"_  -Disturbed.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes!!!  Unreleased Jimmy Page riff to be retrieved from secret vault! (satire)

Tonight, we bang our heads in hell!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2007)

Oddly, I tend to get songs running through my head when I'm doing stuff I don't want to do at work.  The winners of the song most likely to pop up are:

It's Alright - Black Sabbath
I Quit - Hepburn

Now that's a disperate pair if I ever saw one .

Kudos to those that have aired memories of Floyd, Yes, Rush, Springsteen, Free, Montrose, Blondie and other bands close to my heart.

I usually find 'music' threads leave me floundering feeling terribly old but this one makes me feel right at home ... thinking about it, that's the second music thread here that's done that.  Maybe Martial Talk is the home of the rocking martial artist :lol:?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2007)

For some reason I always find my self singing "Second Skin" by Hugo Largo to my self. It calms me down.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2007)

I tell you what's worse than songs is theme music..Got good and wasted awhile back and started humming and da-da-da-ing a piece of theme music that came out of nowhere, it had been released by the alcohol..Those partying with me picked up the tune and STILL could figure it out..We figured it out the next day..It was the theme to "*The Benny Hill Show"...*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> I tell you what's worse than songs is theme music..Got good and wasted awhile back and started humming and da-da-da-ing a piece of theme music that came out of nowhere, it had been released by the alcohol..Those partying with me picked up the tune and STILL could figure it out..We figured it out the next day..It was the theme to "*The Benny Hill Show"...*


Jeopardy theme!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 15, 2007)

It varies.  Because I have a four year old, I regularly end up with the theme from Toopy and Binoo in there.  Come to think of it, I end up with various TV theme songs playing in my head.  Lots of Night Court lately, as well as Magnum P.I.


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> It varies. Because I have a four year old, I regularly end up with the theme from Toopy and Binoo


 
WHO???? I better what I say. One time was visiting my Brother and my Nieces were watching Barney..I asked them who was his little green side kick..My oldest Niece looked at me and said in a surprized "Uncle Dan , don;t you know *anything???"*


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

My boyfriend heard what song goes through my head when I really need to get out....  I start singing the ABC's.  I know-  how sad is that, right?  

Ok, now I'm starting to sound like a lunatic.  Would it be worse if I told you all that I go as far as sininging it in different genres, like rap?  *I don't even like rap!*


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> My boyfriend heard what song goes through my head when I really need to get out.... I start singing the ABC's. I know- how sad is that, right?


 
..*The Jackson 5..ABC's*??????


----------



## avm247 (Mar 15, 2007)

Right now, Prince *17 Days*


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Drac said:


> ..*The Jackson 5..ABC's*??????


 

I'm afraid not, Drac...


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> I'm afraid not, Drac...


 
You mean the ABC song we learned in kindergaten?????


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Ummmm... Yeah


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> My boyfriend heard what song goes through my head when I really need to get out.... I start singing the ABC's. I know- how sad is that, right?


 
Yes, that is sad.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> > Originally Posted by *tkdgirl *
> > My boyfriend heard what song goes through my head when I really need to get out.... I start singing the ABC's. I know- how sad is that, right?
> 
> 
> Yes, that is sad.


Sad? No, that's pathetic... c'mon girl turn on the radio or put in your favorite CD and go to it...


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 19, 2007)

Animal
by Three Days Grace.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 19, 2007)

I start singing Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 19, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> My boyfriend heard what song goes through my head when I really need to get out.... I start singing the ABC's. I know- how sad is that, right?
> 
> Ok, now I'm starting to sound like a lunatic. Would it be worse if I told you all that I go as far as sininging it in different genres, like rap? *I don't even like rap!*


Sounds like you do to me. Welcome to the club.
Sean


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 19, 2007)

"Albatross" by Corrosion of Conformity
"They're coming to take me away" by ?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I tell you what's worse than songs is theme music..Got good and wasted awhile back and started humming and da-da-da-ing a piece of theme music that came out of nowhere, it had been released by the alcohol..Those partying with me picked up the tune and STILL could figure it out..We figured it out the next day..It was the theme to "*The Benny Hill Show"...*


 
The Benny Hill song is "Yakkety Sax" by Boots Randolph.  Good tune.


----------

